# What do you HATE about marriage?



## juggy4805

Post things you hate about marriage.


----------



## Dougstermd

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.





lossing my azz in the divorce


----------



## aps45819

$5 to get in, $5000 to get out.


----------



## aps45819

No learners permit available


----------



## Dutch6

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.


Being married.


----------



## LexiGirl75

I've never been married but I hate that you have to share living space. 

When I get married we will have the TRIPLE ROOM. It consists of a middle room with a bed and two night stands with lamps and then off on each side of this main room are doors leading to two other rooms one for him and one for me. With all of our personal touches. 

Sort of like our own bedroom except no bed in there, well maybe a daybed. I just want to have a place to get away from him. Is that selfish? I don't really plan to get married but just in case, I have thought of this and it will be in the pre-nup.


----------



## RoseRed

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.


Why do you ask?


----------



## mAlice

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I've never been married but I hate that you have to share living space.
> 
> When I get married we will have the TRIPLE ROOM. It consists of a middle room with a bed and two night stands with lamps and then on each side of the room a room for him and a room for me. With all of our personal touches.
> 
> Sort of like our own bedroom except no bed it there, well maybe a daybed. I just want to have a place to get away from him. Is that selfish? I don't really plan to get married but just in case, I have thought of this and it will be in the pre-nup.




No, it isn't selfish.  You don't need three rooms, though.  Just you're own personal bedroom.  When the basement is finished, I'll be setting up a room for myself.


----------



## juggy4805

I just wanted to know, I'm happily married.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> No, it isn't selfish.  You don't need three rooms, though.  Just you're own personal bedroom.  When the basement is finished, I'll be setting up a room for myself.


Yeah buddy    I don't sleep in my room so much now that Larry has his CPAP, but that's where my craft stuff and treadmill are and it's mine all mine!

The only thing I really dislike about marriage is sharing a bathroom with a hairy guy.


----------



## sushisamba

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.


Living under the same roof, in the same space, 24/7, never having an opportunity to miss the person, eventually taking each other for granted.


----------



## Wickedwrench

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.


 
The fact that it only takes half of the parties involved to screw it up for both.


----------



## LexiGirl75

elaine said:
			
		

> No, it isn't selfish.  You don't need three rooms, though.  Just you're own personal bedroom.  When the basement is finished, I'll be setting up a room for myself.



That's too far to walk.  

But, I commend you for getting the basement, men try to take over so many rooms of the house.


----------



## mAlice

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> That's too far to walk.
> 
> But, I commend you for getting the basement, men try to take over so many rooms of the house.




I'm not taking the basement.  When it's finished our daughter will take over the basement, and I'm taking over her old room, which is across the hall from the master bedroom, where the master sleeps.


----------



## Nickel

So far, nothing. I'm going through a really tough time right now, and without Dustin, I don't know if I'd be able to get out of bed in the morning. :shrug:


----------



## juggy4805

women try to take over ALL the rooms.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Nickel said:
			
		

> So far, nothing. I'm going through a really tough time right now, and without Dustin, I don't know if I'd be able to get out of bed in the morning. :shrug:



Perhaps it's Dustin who has a grievance... 








J/K Nickel  Dustin seems to be on point, consider that DNA donation I mentioned for future generations.


----------



## LexiGirl75

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm not taking the basement.  When it's finished our daughter will take over the basement, and I'm taking over her old room, which is across the hall from the master bedroom, where the master sleeps.



She is lucky, Most kids can only dream to be allowed that kind of space from parents. And, I am glad to know it's not just me who wants to still have my own room.  ladies!


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:
			
		

> So far, nothing. I'm going through a really tough time right now, and without Dustin, I don't know if I'd be able to get out of bed in the morning. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

>


 He's doing really good, gets better every time I hear from my mom, but he's still asleep.  I'm trying to get Tony Hawk to come visit him.


----------



## Vince

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.


 Nothing.  Not married.  

But that dayum devorce thing sure sucks.


----------



## vraiblonde

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> The fact that it only takes half of the parties involved to screw it up for both.


I want to pick this one, too!  

My SIL's neighbor is going through a rough time right now.  Her husband, after years of stable marriage, nice home and two kids, decided he wanted to get strung out on cocaine.  Now, through no fault of her own, she is trying to keep it together on her secretarial pay, deal with the kids' issues, and deal with her own anger and hurt - while the husband sits in jail.

She'll never see a dime out of him, let alone what this is doing to her children.  She's lucky in that her parents are terrific and couldn't be any more supportive, plus she has all the neighbor women lending their husbands for yard work, repair stuff, etc.  

But this has just been a nightmare for her.  And no warning signs - he didn't do drugs before they were married or anything like that.  Job pressure got to him and he commenced screwing up his life (and her life, and their kids' lives).


----------



## pixiegirl

I'm not technically married but I may as well be.  There's nothing I don't like about it.  It's give and take.  No I don't care for cleaning the toilet bowl after a man but I'm sure he doesn't like long hair in the bath tub drain.  I like having my lawn mowed and he likes having clean sheets.  I like having someone there next to me at night who knows me well enough to not get offended or hurt when I roll over to go to sleep because I'm not a cuddler but will make sure he's got a hand on me or a foot intertwined with mine because he likes to at least be touching.  Comprimise.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I want to pick this one, too!
> 
> My SIL's neighbor is going through a rough time right now.  Her husband, after years of stable marriage, nice home and two kids, decided he wanted to get strung out on cocaine.  Now, through no fault of her own, she is trying to keep it together on her secretarial pay, deal with the kids' issues, and deal with her own anger and hurt - while the husband sits in jail.
> 
> She'll never see a dime out of him, let alone what this is doing to her children.  She's lucky in that her parents are terrific and couldn't be any more supportive, plus she has all the neighbor women lending their husbands for yard work, repair stuff, etc.
> 
> But this has just been a nightmare for her.  And no warning signs - he didn't do drugs before they were married or anything like that.  Job pressure got to him and he commenced screwing up his life (and her life, and their kids' lives).


 The same thing happened to a woman at my old church, but she was the new mother of triplets.  When her husband was in jail, she was able to get power of attorney and have the house and everything put in her name alone.  Now, a few years later, she's married to another man from the church...a real nice guy, who was also divorced, and had 5 kids of his own (the oldest around my age).  Things always turn around.


----------



## RoseRed

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know, I'm happily married.


Have you learned anything yet?


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Have you learned anything yet?


  It only took me once to figure it out.


----------



## juggy4805

*Confirmation*

Just confirmed that marriage is hard.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Things always turn around.


That's what I told the neighbor - better days are coming.  It's just getting through the here and now that's going to be tough.

She's certainly going to lose her home because she can't afford to pay the mortgage with her salary.  And that's certainly not the end of the world, but it sucks while it's happening.  And all because, like WW said, it only takes one person to screw it up for the both of you.


----------



## Kain99

My main issue is the remote control hogging.  If I have to sit through one more Stargate or Battlestar, I will seriously go on strike!


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's what I told the neighbor - better days are coming.  It's just getting through the here and now that's going to be tough.
> 
> She's certainly going to lose her home because she can't afford to pay the mortgage with her salary.  And that's certainly not the end of the world, but it sucks while it's happening.  And all because, like WW said, it only takes one person to screw it up for the both of you.


 Lord knows I'm learning the lesson now (not marriage related) that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, and you just have to realize that everything happens for a reason, and she'll get through it.


----------



## Nickel

Kain99 said:
			
		

> My main issue is the remote control hogging.  If I have to sit through one more Stargate or Battlestar, I will seriously go on strike!


 I'm married to a saint.  He lets me watch whatever I want, doesn't mind when I'm in a nasty mood, takes care of me when I'm feeling blue, etc.


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's what I told the neighbor - better days are coming.  It's just getting through the here and now that's going to be tough.
> 
> She's certainly going to lose her home because she can't afford to pay the mortgage with her salary.  And that's certainly not the end of the world, but it sucks while it's happening.  And all because, like WW said, it only takes one person to screw it up for the both of you.



I hate to be crass but there's a lesson to be learned in everything.  As we all know my ex was the king POS non-provider.  I'm not relating the situations at all but I guess I learned early on not to rely on anyone to support me or my children.  If said situation were to happen to me tomorrow and I were to never see a dime from B again I'd be able to support myself and my children where we're at reasonably comforatably.  I guess what I'm saying is I hope your neighbor friend learns the lesson that's there from her experience.  It's a totally $hitty situation but good can come out of it in the form of making her a stronger person.


----------



## vanbells

This thread scares me.    

I guess I can stop looking for Miss Right now.


----------



## Kain99

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm married to a saint.  He lets me watch whatever I want, doesn't mind when I'm in a nasty mood, takes care of me when I'm feeling blue, etc.


Talk to me in a decade.


----------



## Nickel

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Talk to me in a decade.


 My husband saved my brother's life, in a decade I'll be just as in love and happy with him as I was the day we got married. :shrug:


----------



## Kain99

Nickel said:
			
		

> My husband saved my brother's life, in a decade I'll be just as in love and happy with him as I was the day we got married. :shrug:


You are a very lucky woman Nick.


----------



## otter

Kain99 said:
			
		

> My main issue is the remote control hogging.  If I have to sit through one more Stargate or Battlestar, I will seriously go on strike!



Was expecting better out of you...why don't you come back to this thread tonight..


----------



## pixiegirl

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Talk to me in a decade.



My parents have been married for 33 years.  Not everyone is unhappy and bitter.  It's unfortunate that you apparently chose to be.  If you don't like being married then don't be.  And yes it really is that simple; I've been there.


----------



## Kain99

otter said:
			
		

> Was expecting better out of you...why don't you come back to this thread tonight..


I'l think about it!


----------



## Kain99

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> My parents have been married for 33 years.  Not everyone is unhappy and bitter.  It's unfortunate that you apparently chose to be.  If you don't like being married then don't be.  And yes it really is that simple; I've been there.


Are you on your period?


----------



## Nickel

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Are you on your period?


 That's pretty lame, coming from a woman.  Not every non-happy statement is hormone driven.


----------



## undrcvr12

vanbells said:
			
		

> This thread scares me.



 Me too... And Im getting married in a year. ALMOST makes me want to change my mind.


----------



## aps45819

vanbells said:
			
		

> I guess I can stop looking for Miss Right now.


Miss Right Now will do until Miss Right shows up


----------



## pixiegirl

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Are you on your period?




No, I'm just not a miserable ol bitty that tries to bring the rest of the world down with me.  Nic is young, happy and very in love with her husband.  Just because your day in the sun is over don't try to rain on her freaking parade.  Are you menopausale or just mad because you're so much closer then she is?


----------



## slotted

Nickel said:
			
		

> He's doing really good, gets better every time I hear from my mom, but he's still asleep.  I'm trying to get Tony Hawk to come visit him.


Hey Nickel, 
I had a phone number for Tony H. back when I was living in California. I still have the number and address if you want to try it. Not sure it's good anymore. Think he got divorced after I moved to MD.


----------



## Kain99

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> No, I'm just not a miserable ol bitty that tries to bring the rest of the world down with me.  Nic is young, happy and very in love with her husband.  Just because your day in the sun is over don't try to rain on her freaking parade.  Are you menopausale or just mad because you're so much closer then she is?


Well considering, I merely griped about the romote control.... I find your responses quite amusing.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm not married...yet...but what I'm not liking is the entire planning process.  I think we've both agreed to fly away and have a destination wedding.  No big ordeal, no fancy dress, and no hefty bar tab.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Well considering, I merely griped about the romote control....


It helps if there is more than one television in the house.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm not married...yet...but what I'm not liking is the entire planning process.  I think we've both agreed to fly away and have a destination wedding.  No big ordeal, no fancy dress, and no hefty bar tab.


 I say go for it. :shrug: I really liked my wedding, and the most important thing was that my family was there to share the day with me, so a destination wedding wasn't something I wanted to do.  But it would have been tons easier.


----------



## Nickel

slotted said:
			
		

> Hey Nickel,
> I had a phone number for Tony H. back when I was living in California. I still have the number and address if you want to try it. Not sure it's good anymore. Think he got divorced after I moved to MD.


 That would be great, it can't hurt!  I haven't heard back from him or Jon Comer yet, but I imagine they don't sit by their computers all day, and probably don't deal with their emails themselves anyways.


----------



## pixiegirl

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Well considering, I merely griped about the romote control.... I find your responses quite amusing.



No when she talked about being happy you told her to call you in ten years.  You rained on her parade.  Nice try though.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I say go for it. :shrug: I really liked my wedding, and the most important thing was that my family was there to share the day with me, so a destination wedding wasn't something I wanted to do.  But it would have been tons easier.


And I'm on the other end - I don't care who witnesses the wedding, and I don't want the hassle.  I'd even be happy going to the courthouse.


----------



## LexiGirl75

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> No when she talked about being happy you told her to call you in ten years.  You rained on her parade.  Nice try though.



Take the motrin anyway pixie, you know, just because. 

I feel where pix is coming from but I don't think Kain meant it to be offensive but just that after a while men get on your nerves, not in every case but most cases. 

Nick, sorry for my response comment did not know the severity of your first post.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm not married...yet...but what I'm not liking is the entire planning process.  I think we've both agreed to fly away and have a destination wedding.  No big ordeal, no fancy dress, and no hefty bar tab.


That's what Larry and I did - got married at Swept Away in Negril, Jamaica.  It was gorgeous and they treated us like royalty.  No screaming children, no mothers with their two cents, no dresses, no RSVPs - and the only hefty bar tab was my own.


----------



## RoseRed

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Just confirmed that marriage is hard.


Glad to see you adding to the conversation.


----------



## Nickel

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Take the motrin anyway pixie, you know, just because.
> 
> I feel where pix is coming from but I don't think Kain meant it to be offensive but just that after a while men get on your nerves, not in every case but most cases.
> 
> Nick, sorry for my response comment did not know the severity of your first post.


 It's no problem, Lexi, you didn't know. 

I think Pix's response was appropriate, and she spoke for a lot of young married women.  Why do older unhappied married people assume that everyone will end up like them?  Why the need to project their unhappiness on people that are happy?


----------



## MDTerps

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's what Larry and I did - got married at Swept Away in Negril, Jamaica.  It was gorgeous and they treated us like royalty.  No screaming children, no mothers with their two cents, no dresses, no RSVPs - and the only hefty bar tab was my own.



 If I ever get married again....


----------



## homerjsimpson

*none*

i hated the damn whore i was married two,and why is a marrage licsense the only licsense that doesnt expire


----------



## LexiGirl75

Nickel said:
			
		

> It's no problem, Lexi, you didn't know.
> 
> I think Pix's response was appropriate, and she spoke for a lot of young married women.  Why do older unhappied married people assume that everyone will end up like them?  Why the need to project their unhappiness on people that are happy?



Yeah, that's true. You certainly can't have too much support and encouragement these days in marriage. It's getting really ugly. Definitely the strong will survive. So you and Pix hold on.   

So um, you and pix should go ahead and do that... donate them menses DNA to future bebes so that marriage will have a chance in the future.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> It's no problem, Lexi, you didn't know.
> 
> I think Pix's response was appropriate, and she spoke for a lot of young married women.  Why do older unhappied married people assume that everyone will end up like them?  Why the need to project their unhappiness on people that are happy?



That's what I'm saying.  I also added in my response that my parents have been happily married for over 30 years.  They still go on dates weekly.  If Kain isn't happy then that's unfortunate but it's in no way Nic's fault and she shouldn't lash out at Nic and assume that in 10 years Nic will be just as unhappy as she is.

And if it's over something as simple as the remote; Kain baby, don't sweat the small stuff.  Paint your nails or something.


----------



## pixiegirl

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's true. You certainly can't have too much support and encouragement these days in marriage. It's getting really ugly. Definitely the strong will survive. So you and Pix hold on.
> 
> So um, you and pix should go ahead and do that... donate them menses DNA to future bebes so that marriage will have a chance in the future.



Honey, I was married at 21, divorced at 22 and have yet to remarry.  I'm just shackin' up with baby daddy #2.


----------



## slotted

homerjsimpson said:
			
		

> i hated the damn whore i was married two,and why is a marrage licsense the only licsense that doesnt expire


Who is this.....


----------



## nomoney

homerjsimpson said:
			
		

> i hated the damn whore i was married two,and why is a marrage licsense the only licsense that doesnt expire


 
maybe if you knew how to spell license, your wife wouldn't have left you


----------



## slotted

nomoney said:
			
		

> maybe if you knew how to spell license, your wife wouldn't have left you


And use the word "to" properly. WTF is wrong with people?
And don't forget the word "marriage".


----------



## Somdmommy

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.




Lots of things, too many to list..but I still love my husband.


----------



## nomoney

slotted said:
			
		

> And use the word "to" properly. WTF is wrong with people?


 
For real.  And they wonder why they get cheated on.....learn to spell...


----------



## slotted

nomoney said:
			
		

> learn to spell...


Or S T F U!


----------



## PrepH4U

> Originally Posted by homerjsimpson
> i hated the damn whore i was married two,and why is a* marrage * licsense the only licsense that doesnt expire


----------



## slotted

PrepH4U said:
			
		

>


:seemyeditedpostabove.


----------



## slotted

What does he expect when he married a whore?


----------



## PrepH4U

slotted said:
			
		

> :seemyeditedpostabove.


:whoopsnevermind:


----------



## Jameo

PrepH4U said:
			
		

>


 

?


----------



## kwillia

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.


I've been married for 15 years... I have found that it's true that marriage has it's good years and it's trying years, but that if you are committed and truly in it for the long haul you will make it through the trying times. The key is to that when you wake up feeling you "don't like that person at the moment" and find that they are plucking your every last nerve, you must never lose respect for them. You must remember there are mornings that they will wake up "not liking you at the moment" and you are plucking their every last nerve as well. It all works out as long as you don't cross a line and disrespect each other. 

I have good friends that have been married longer than I have and they all say the best years of marriage come after the children are grown and on their own.  They say it's like the honeymoon years all over again, but better.


----------



## DoWhat

I will not post in this thread.


----------



## pixiegirl

I guess we can't all be angry old bitties.


----------



## juggy4805

It is cheaper to keep her.:shrug:


----------



## slotted

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I will not post in this thread.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I will not post in this thread.


Aww... that's because you are happily married.


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I guess we can't all be angry old bitties.



And people who have never been married should not post in this thread. They have no experience to recount.   

 biddies. not all biddies are bitty


----------



## pixiegirl

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> It is cheaper to keep her.:shrug:



If you're looking for sympathy the line is forming behind Kain.


----------



## PrepH4U

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've been married for 15 years... I have found that it's true that marriage has it's good years and it's trying years, but that if you are committed and truly in it for the long haul you will make it through the trying times. The key is to that when you wake up feeling you "don't like that person at the moment" and find that they are plucking your every last nerve, you must never lose respect for them. You must remember there are mornings that they will wake up "not liking you at the moment" and you are plucking their every last nerve as well. It all works out as long as you don't cross a line and disrespect each other.
> 
> I have good friends that have been married longer than I have and they all say the best years of marriage come after the children are grown and on their own.  They say it's like the honeymoon years all over again, but better.


Yep I see some older people who have been married for years and I just love to watch them.  Most are so loving & caring to each other that it just tickles my heart. They act like young love all over again except this time around it is w/the knowledge that they have gained through the years. 

Jameo did you need my chili recipe?


----------



## Nickel

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And people who have never been married should not post in this thread. They have no experience to recount.
> 
> biddies. not all biddies are bitty


 Who has never been married?


----------



## LexiGirl75

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Honey, I was married at 21, divorced at 22 and have yet to remarry.  I'm just shackin' up with baby daddy #2.



I can't even shack up. You just can't give me a loop hole like that. Everybody will be asking "Where is such and such, he don't stay there no more?" and I will be like "Hell to the nah, I had to let his azz go! He took the covers from me last night". 

Needless to say you are stronger/nicer/more patient than I. Thank your parents for showing you how it works. 

If ever I get married that man would be a miracle worker. the older I get the less budgiing I am when it comes to permanently sharing my life with another adult. My main thought is, what if I change my mind? Because I do that a lot.


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> Who has never been married?



Some folks in this thread


----------



## daydreamer

Been there done that. Never again.


----------



## pixiegirl

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And people who have never been married should not post in this thread. They have no experience to recount.
> 
> biddies. not all biddies are bitty




But they might have friends who are married!


----------



## pixiegirl

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Been there done that. Never again.


----------



## LexiGirl75

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And people who have never been married should not post in this thread. They have no experience to recount.
> 
> biddies. not all biddies are bitty



You aint my mother...   












(inside joke from another thread)


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> But they might have friends who are married!


----------



## RoseRed

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Been there done that. Never again.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> Who has never been married?


I believe she's implying "married longer than a couple years"...:shrug: Marriage does have it's phases. You've heard of the "7 year itch" and the "mid-life crisis" years... there is some truth to that, but you'd have to survive a marriage for that many years to know what other folks are talking about.


----------



## daydreamer

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> It is cheaper to keep her.:shrug:


I have been married with kid and it only cost me $25 to file for it. I got the house and half of the holdings in it. I didn't even have to buy her out of the house. Just gave it up. Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## BadGirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> But they might have friends who are married!


Or maybe they read somewhere in a magazine or book or saw on tv something about someone being married to someone else.  :shrug:


----------



## daydreamer

pixiegirl said:
			
		

>


Hey, I thought it was funny as shiat


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Or maybe they read somewhere in a magazine or book or saw on tv something about someone being married to someone else.  :shrug:


 Yeah, the Lifetime Network tends to make experts of all of us.


----------



## pixiegirl

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought it was funny as shiat



Me too.  Didn't you see the  ?  I was impressed with your sense of humor finally.


----------



## harleygirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Lifetime Network tends to make experts of all of us.


Or Jerry Springer............


----------



## daydreamer

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Me too.  Didn't you see the  ?  I was impressed with your sense of humor finally.


Who me?


----------



## juggy4805

*Lifetime*

I hate being made to watch a 5 hour lifetime movie.


----------



## Nickel

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Some folks in this thread


 Yeah, but they aren't really saying what they hate about marriage, so it shouldn't matter.  That's like me posting in a fat chick thread.  I'm not allowed to converse?


----------



## pixiegirl

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Who me?



But it was slightly mean and total b/s hence the  .


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they aren't really saying what they hate about marriage, so it shouldn't matter.  That's like me posting in a fat chick thread.  I'm not allowed to converse?


----------



## daydreamer

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I hate being made to watch a 5 hour lifetime movie.


Have more then one TV in the house it always a must. Hell, I have 4 in the house. I have to with 3 girls in the house.


----------



## daydreamer

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> But it was slightly mean and total b/s hence the  .


Oh I know.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> I believe she's implying "married longer than a couple years"...:shrug: Marriage does have it's phases. You've heard of the "7 year itch" and the "mid-life crisis" years... there is some truth to that, but you'd have to survive a marriage for that many years to know what other folks are talking about.


 Yeah, but even if someone has been married for 30 years, they're still only an expert on THEIR marriage, not mine, or anyone else's.  Every relationship is different.


----------



## vraiblonde

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I guess we can't all be angry old bitties.


But with practice, we can get better at it


----------



## harleygirl

I think what alot of people hate about a marriage is that they do not "feel happy."  It took me 15 years in a first marriage that broke up to realize that you should not depend on anyone else for your happiness, it comes from inside yourself.


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yeah, but even if someone has been married for 30 years, they're still only an expert on THEIR marriage, not mine, or anyone else's.  Every relationship is different.



I didn't mean in years or anything like that. Even living with someone for so many years is common law marriage. All I meant was the thread question cannot be answered by someone who has never been married or shacked up.


----------



## MMDad

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I hate being made to watch a 5 hour lifetime movie.


 You could try growing a set. You can't walk out of the room without permission?


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yeah, but even if someone has been married for 30 years, they're still only an expert on THEIR marriage, not mine, or anyone else's.  Every relationship is different.


True. All I'm trying to say is that it's perfectly normal for married people to have rough times in their relationship and that if they truly are commited it doesn't have to mean it's the beginning of the end. :shrug: It seems folks go into marriage expecting to always feel like they do the first couple of years and then they think divorce is the only option when they hit a rocky period.


----------



## kwillia

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I think what alot of people hate about a marriage is that they do not "feel happy."  It took me 15 years in a first marriage that broke up to realize that you should not depend on anyone else for your happiness, it comes from inside yourself.


*DING* DING* *DING*  

I completely agree. Figuring this out has definately changed me for the better.  As simple as it sounds to read it, you don't know personal freedom until you actually wake up and realize this for yourself.


----------



## pixiegirl

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I think what alot of people hate about a marriage is that they do not "feel happy."  It took me 15 years in a first marriage that broke up to realize that you should not depend on anyone else for your happiness, it comes from inside yourself.



    I think I've finally gotten that point through to the other half as well.  With some outside help that I care not go into as well.  People look for extrnal validation too much.  It may be the Pixie show a lot but I'm very happy and I have no problem persuing my own happiness either or taking responsibility for my unhappiness and making/changing my own fate.  This is my only shot at it so I better make it good.      We all have amazing amounts of strength within ourselves; we just have to tap into it (got that Nic, I'm sure you already know that but at times like these ).  I detest people bringing other people down because they're unhappy.


----------



## juggy4805

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I think what alot of people hate about a marriage is that they do not "feel happy."  It took me 15 years in a first marriage that broke up to realize that you should not depend on anyone else for your happiness, it comes from inside yourself.




Very true


----------



## LexiGirl75

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean in years or anything like that. Even living with someone for so many years is common law marriage. All I meant was the thread question cannot be answered by someone who has never been married or shacked up.



She means me, but I can't leave. Morgan, why can't I quit you?


----------



## morganj614

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> She means me, but I can't leave. Morgan, why can't I quit you?



Why do you think you are the only unmarried person answering the question? :shrug:


----------



## LexiGirl75

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Why do you think you are the only unmarried person answering the question? :shrug:



:forumcomplex:


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> We all have amazing amounts of strength within ourselves; we just have to tap into it (got that Nic, I'm sure you already know that but at times like these ).  I detest people bringing other people down because they're unhappy.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Been there done that. Never again.


  I've got a purty ring that say's otherwise.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've got a purty ring that say's otherwise.


----------



## pixiegirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I think I've finally gotten that point through to the other half as well.  With some outside help that I care not go into as well.  People look for extrnal validation too much.  It may be the Pixie show a lot but I'm very happy and I have no problem persuing my own happiness either or taking responsibility for my unhappiness and making/changing my own fate.  This is my only shot at it so I better make it good.      We all have amazing amounts of strength within ourselves; we just have to tap into it (got that Nic, I'm sure you already know that but at times like these ).  I detest people bringing other people down because they're unhappy.



The two unsigned reds...  Since we both know who it's from....  Please read the above because these days you need this message more then anyone I know.


----------



## vanbells

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Miss Right Now will do until Miss Right shows up




I'm not that type of guy though.


----------



## aps45819

vanbells said:
			
		

> I'm not that type of guy though.


How are you going to find miss right unless you investigate miss right now.


----------



## vanbells

aps45819 said:
			
		

> How are you going to find miss right unless you investigate miss right now.



I try to stay away from the women in this area.  They tend to:

A.  have at least one child
B.  have no goals in life
C.  be full of drama
D.  All of the above

But if you know anyone that doesn't fall in this category, send them my way.


----------



## onebdzee

vanbells said:
			
		

> I try to stay away from the women in this area.  They tend to:
> 
> A.  have at least one child
> B.  have no goals in life
> C.  be full of drama
> D.  All of the above
> 
> But if you know anyone that doesn't fall in this category, send them my way.



Dayum....got us pegged pretty well don't ya

It's a wonder that you don't have women lined up at your door

Oh and you forgot....we ain't got no teefs neither


----------



## RoseRed

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Dayum....got us pegged pretty well don't ya
> 
> It's a wonder that you don't have women lined up at your door



I have one child
9 year marriage
Have goals in life
No drama....

:shrug:


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I have one child
> 9 year marriage
> Have goals in life
> No drama....
> 
> Knock Knock:shrug:


----------



## onebdzee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I have one child
> 9 year marriage
> Have goals in life
> No drama....
> 
> :shrug:


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I have one child
> 9 year marriage
> Have goals in life
> No drama....
> 
> :shrug:



His views:  





> women in this area. They tend to:
> 
> A. have at least one child
> B. have no goals in life
> C. be full of drama
> D. All of the above
> 
> But *if you know anyone that doesn't fall in this category, send them my way. *


   

Somehow, I JUST DON'T SEE YOU RUNNING IN HIS DIRECTION!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

>


Ice Maker Damnitalltohell!


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> True. All I'm trying to say is that it's perfectly normal for married people to have rough times in their relationship and that if they truly are commited it doesn't have to mean it's the beginning of the end. :shrug: It seems folks go into marriage expecting to always feel like they do the first couple of years and then they think divorce is the only option when they hit a rocky period.


 Well, I know that, every relationship...mother/daughter, brother/sister, etc has it's ups and downs, but you're in it for the long haul so you make it work.  I say it all the time, but it's the truth...I am an EXTREMELY family oriented person...my family is my life, I could do without friends and all that, as long as I have my family.  I didn't take the decision to let a person into my family lightly, I chose very wisely.


----------



## onebdzee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Ice Maker Damnitalltohell!



youngest mutt got a new hammer this past weekend....want me to send him over?


----------



## RoseRed

onebdzee said:
			
		

> youngest mutt got a new hammer this past weekend....want me to send him over?



No thanks, I know that DaddyOtterbucks will keep me straight.


----------



## onebdzee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> No thanks, I know that DaddyOtterbucks will keep me straight.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Ice Maker Damnitalltohell!


 
Such a smart girl, go figure!

Love to have a road trip to SEARS with RR...


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Such a smart girl, go figure!
> 
> Love to have a road trip to SEARS with RR...






I don't own my fridge...

Now, it you'd like me to try out a spin cycle...


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I don't own my fridge...
> 
> Now, it you'd like me to try out a spin cycle...


 
Love to see you bomb that :icemaker:


"spin cycle"  now we have contact!


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love to see you bomb that :icemaker:
> 
> 
> "spin cycle"  now we have contact!


----------



## Wenchy

I have a big zit on my left cheek that will not go away.

I've tried popping it (sterilized needle)

Ignoring it (that doesn't work)

My daughter told me to put toothpaste on it.

Any advice?


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I have a big zit on my left cheek that will not go away.
> 
> I've tried popping it (sterilized needle)
> 
> Ignoring it (that doesn't work)
> 
> My daughter told me to put toothpaste on it.
> 
> Any advice?


 
Leave it alone...

The toothpaste thing is all about "Hickies", and go figure about that treatment


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Leave it alone...
> 
> The toothpaste thing is all about "Hickies", and go figure about that treatment



I'll remember that next time...


----------



## MysticalMom

I don't hate anything about "marriage". I'm one of the lucky ones I guess. I love Ben and he loves me. I love him more everyday.

Ok..let me brag now.. He knows what it takes to be a good partner. He knows what it takes to be a good father to our girls. He loves us all and he takes care of us. He makes us all feel safe and warm and protected and loved. He's my best friend as well as my (awesome) lover. We understand each other. We even finish each others sentences. We respect each other. He knows my moods and he puts up with them. He makes me laugh like nobody else can. Even when I don't think I want to. And we both know that with each other is where we want to be for the rest of our lives.

For a long time I didn't think the words GOOD and MAN went together. Ben showed me that they do. He is a GOOD man. 

Sure we get on each others nerves sometimes. Sure we argue sometimes over stupid stuff. But when you love and respect each other like we do none of that petty shiat matters. When ya got it..ya KNOW it. And we got it.


----------



## morganj614

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Dayum....got us pegged pretty well don't ya
> It's a wonder that you don't have women lined up at your door
> Oh and you forgot....*we ain't got no teefs neither*



 I saw enough of that at the track on Friday. I wonder how some of those women are so big when they have no toofers to eat with


----------



## Softballkid

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I saw enough of that at the track on Friday. I wonder how some of those women are so big when they have no toofers to eat with




Maybe they just IV that stuff in um, or run it all through a blender, and just swallow :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Leave it alone...
> 
> The toothpaste thing is all about "Hickies", and go figure about that treatment


Actually, toothpaste is supposed to dry it out.  There's not much you can do for a broken blood vessel (hickey).


----------



## happyappygirl

A good marriage starts with a good friend. Ya gotta really LIKE and respect the person you live with. I may not like everything Rottncop DOES (did i write that out loud??) but i LIKE the person he IS an can live with some stuff he does that I personally don't like (he's a collector and can't resist stuff like trailers - i've lost count of how many we now own as well as large earth moving vehicles), but he put up with MY crap (9 horses :lol) oh and I'm high maintenance...did i say my alter ego is Madonna?

I think this thread needs a positive spin...  i personally wouldn't want to be back on that dating scene...being out of it for 25 years, so he's VERY well insured


----------



## juggy4805

When I started this thread I thought it would have went in another direction.

I hate that wives always need new shoes.


----------



## BS Gal

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've been married for 15 years... I have found that it's true that marriage has it's good years and it's trying years, but that if you are committed and truly in it for the long haul you will make it through the trying times. The key is to that when you wake up feeling you "don't like that person at the moment" and find that they are plucking your every last nerve, you must never lose respect for them. You must remember there are mornings that they will wake up "not liking you at the moment" and you are plucking their every last nerve as well. It all works out as long as you don't cross a line and disrespect each other.
> 
> I have good friends that have been married longer than I have and they all say the best years of marriage come after the children are grown and on their own.  They say it's like the honeymoon years all over again, but better.


That's when you both buy motorcycles.......and start acting like kids again.


----------



## aps45819

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I hate that wives always need new shoes.


  ALL the wominns need new shoes. 
 You just hate having to go with her to buy them and/or pay for them.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've been married for 15 years... I have found that it's true that marriage has it's good years and it's trying years, but that if you are committed and truly in it for the long haul you will make it through the trying times. The key is to that when you wake up feeling you "don't like that person at the moment" and find that they are plucking your every last nerve, you must never lose respect for them. You must remember there are mornings that they will wake up "not liking you at the moment" and you are plucking their every last nerve as well. It all works out as long as you don't cross a line and disrespect each other.
> 
> I have good friends that have been married longer than I have and they all say the best years of marriage come after the children are grown and on their own.  They say it's like the honeymoon years all over again, but better.



Who told you that?


----------



## vanbells

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Dayum....got us pegged pretty well don't ya
> 
> It's a wonder that you don't have women lined up at your door
> 
> Oh and you forgot....we ain't got no teefs neither




Well, that doesn't apply to all women.  Most of the women in SoMD have teeth though.    

Thanks for the negative rep?


----------



## onebdzee

vanbells said:
			
		

> Thanks for the negative rep?



Negative rep? 

Why would I give you that when you did such a good job of it on your own

You were the one that "stereo-typed" all women from here by saying:



			
				vanbells said:
			
		

> I try to stay away from the women in this area.  They tend to:
> 
> A.  have at least one child
> B.  have no goals in life
> C.  be full of drama
> D.  All of the above


----------



## Toxick

The only thing about marriage that I hate is that I didn't meet my wife sooner so that we could have spent more of our lives together.




love you shmoopie


----------



## onebdzee

Toxick said:
			
		

> The only thing about marriage that I hate is that I didn't meet my wife sooner so that we could have spent more of our lives together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you shmoopie



AAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixiegirl

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Negative rep?
> 
> Why would I give you that when you did such a good job of it on your own
> 
> You were the one that "stereo-typed" all women from here by saying:



  Will you teach me how to sew?

I have two kids, lots of goals some of which are obtainable, some may not be but I never stop dreaming; NO and I mean NO drama, I won't tolerate it;and  70+ pairs of shoes (there are forumites who can verify this), call me Amelda; and I have all my teef!  But I'm taken and prefer a more laid back kinda guy and it's taken me 4 years to groom the one I have.  I have no plans of starting over!


----------



## virgovictoria

Toxick said:
			
		

> The only thing about marriage that I hate is that I didn't meet my wife sooner so that we could have spent more of our lives together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you shmoopie












j/k


----------



## bresamil

Toxick said:
			
		

> The only thing about marriage that I hate is that I didn't meet my wife sooner so that we could have spent more of our lives together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you shmoopie




Tox's wife is reading the forums!   Run woman run!  Do not get sucked in!! We fear it's too late for your husband.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Who told you that?


You promised...


----------



## vanbells

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I won't tolerate it;and  70+ pairs of shoes (there are forumites who can verify this)



Damn, that's a lot of shoes.    

My comment was only based upon what I see around the Waldorf area.  It doesn't applied to married professionals.


----------



## pixiegirl

vanbells said:
			
		

> Damn, that's a lot of shoes.
> 
> My comment was only based upon what I see around the Waldorf area.  It doesn't applied to married professionals.



I'm not married (for the second time in this thread).  I'm just shackin' up!


----------



## vanbells

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not married (for the second time in this thread).  I'm just shackin' up!




Sorry, I haven't been reading every post.


----------



## Nickel

vanbells said:
			
		

> Sorry, I haven't been reading every post.


 You're going to have to work on that.


----------



## K_Jo

I love being married.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I love being married.


Of course you do, Mrs. Newlywed...


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I love being married.


 I just pulled a you.  I put some chicken in the microwave to thaw, and D got it out for me and set it on the counter.  I got caught up with phone calls and moseyed into the kitchen to find my raw chicken that had been on the counter for about an hour.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Of course you do, Mrs. Newlywed...


  He's a complete a-hole, but I still love him.  In fact, his a-holeism is one of the things I love most.  That will never go away, right?


----------



## Toxick

K_Jo said:
			
		

> He's a complete a-hole, but I still love him.  In fact, his a-holeism is one of the things I love most.  That will never go away, right?




With love and understanding, it will never go away - and will only deepen and strengthen with time.


----------



## Nickel

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> So um, you and pix should go ahead and do that... donate them *menses* DNA to future bebes so that marriage will have a chance in the future.


The magnitude of this just hit me.  I think I speak for Pixie, as well as myself, when I say that I am not donating my menstrual blood to anyone.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> I just pulled a you.  I put some chicken in the microwave to thaw, and D got it out for me and set it on the counter.  I got caught up with phone calls and moseyed into the kitchen to find my raw chicken that had been on the counter for about an hour.


  I'm thawing chicken, too! 

Are ya gonna eat it?


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm thawing chicken, too!
> 
> Are ya gonna eat it?


 Hell yeah, after I cook it in the crockpot.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> The magnitude of this just hit me.  I think I speak for Pixie, as well as myself, when I say that I am not donating my menstrual blood to anyone.



Nic and I have just come to the realization ourselves that it's amazing that there's two of us in this world and we managed to live in the same state while hormonal without killing each other.  We have male children.  I will not have any more children (God willing).  Why subject the world to the possiblility of more of us?  Two of us at a time is all it can handle I'm sure.

And I don't even want to talk about my period or anything related to....


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Nic and I have just come to the realization ourselves that it's amazing that there's two of us in this world and we managed to live in the same state while hormonal without killing each other.  We have male children.  I will not have any more children (God willing).  Why subject the world to the possiblility of more of us?  Two of us at a time is all it can handle I'm sure.
> 
> And I don't even want to talk about my period or anything related to....


 

But the world is such a brighter place with us in it.


----------



## juggy4805

I hate when wives say "whatever"  (Translation F*$K YOU)    :


----------



## LexiGirl75

Nic and Pix, I was in bed and was awaken to come respond to the posts you both made. First I want to say...

Ewww...   


			
				Nickel said:
			
		

> The magnitude of this just hit me.  I think I speak for Pixie, as well as myself, when I say that I am not donating my menstrual blood to anyone.


                                          AND...
Ewww...   


			
				pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Nic and I have just come to the realization ourselves that it's amazing that there's two of us in this world and we managed to live in the same state while hormonal without killing each other.  We have male children.  I will not have any more children (God willing).  Why subject the world to the possiblility of more of us?  Two of us at a time is all it can handle I'm sure.
> 
> And I don't even want to talk about my period or anything related to....



No one is talking about your periods....GROSS!!!! and GROSS!!!!!



			
				LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> So um, you and pix should go ahead and do that... donate them menses DNA to future bebes so that marriage will have a chance in the future.




Menses = Men in the ghetto plural. 

Since you both have great men in your lives I was suggesting the donation of THEIR DNA to future generations. But, on second thought let them keep their DNA, I think they will need all of their strength.  I am most certain that y'all three sons will make great future husbands as well.


----------



## Miawip

*Marriage*



			
				pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not technically married but I may as well be.  There's nothing I don't like about it.  It's give and take.  No I don't care for cleaning the toilet bowl after a man but I'm sure he doesn't like long hair in the bath tub drain.  I like having my lawn mowed and he likes having clean sheets.  I like having someone there next to me at night who knows me well enough to not get offended or hurt when I roll over to go to sleep because I'm not a cuddler but will make sure he's got a hand on me or a foot intertwined with mine because he likes to at least be touching.  Comprimise.




I just want to say that it just takes a lot of work.  I mean more work than anyone who has never been married before.  When you think you got it right, you find out that you have been wrong all along.  Communication, Communication!!!.  Can't stress that enough.  Most of us suck at it.  Trust.  Keep the trust and you have communication.  The one of the biggest things that I am dealing with is forgiveness.  Old issues must be forgiven.  Old issues can not keep coming back up.  Your relationship ends up in a revolving door.  - Miawip


----------



## mainman

Miawip said:
			
		

> I just want to say that it just takes a lot of work. I mean more work than anyone who has never been married before. When you think you got it right, you find out that you have been wrong all along. Communication, Communication!!!. Can't stress that enough. Most of us suck at it. Trust. Keep the trust and you have communication. The one of the biggest things that I am dealing with is forgiveness. Old issues must be forgiven. Old issues can not keep coming back up. Your relationship ends up in a revolving door. - Miawip


You're giving marriage advice?


----------



## sushisamba

Miawip said:
			
		

> I just want to say that it just takes a lot of work.  I mean more work than anyone who has never been married before.  When you think you got it right, you find out that you have been wrong all along.  Communication, Communication!!!.  Can't stress that enough.  Most of us suck at it.  Trust.  Keep the trust and you have communication.  The one of the biggest things that I am dealing with is forgiveness.  Old issues must be forgiven.  Old issues can not keep coming back up.  Your relationship ends up in a revolving door.  - Miawip


  Great advice!


----------



## Pete

I am not qualified to post here.


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> I am not qualified to post here.


Since when has that ever stopped you?


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> Since when has that ever stopped you?


New years resolution


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> Since when has that ever stopped you?


Perhaps we could collaborate on a book about the subject?


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> Perhaps we could collaborate on a book about the subject?


 Wonderful idea...


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> Wonderful idea...


We should work out a title, what do you think about ; "Manly men and the manly men they raised."

Or 

"Batter up! Manly men who stepped up to the plate"

or 

"Men who married fixer-uppers and failed but survived"

or

"Oh the hell I have seen"

Maybe

"Frankly my dear, I don't need your shiat, get out and let me get to work."

Hmmm

"I can tell you are lying, your lips are moving"


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> We should work out a title, what do you think about ; "Manly men and the manly men they raised."
> 
> Or
> 
> "Batter up! Manly men who stepped up to the plate"
> 
> or
> 
> "Men who married fixer-uppers and failed but survived"
> 
> or
> 
> "Oh the hell I have seen"
> 
> Maybe
> 
> "Frankly my dear, I don't need your shiat, get out and let me get to work."
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> "I can tell you are lying, your lips are moving"


I'll get back to you on this one, need oxygen...can't breathe...


----------



## morganj614

mainman said:
			
		

> I'll get back to you on this one, need oxygen...can't breathe...



How about "2 and a half men with only one brain?" The Pete and Mainman Show...

LYMI


----------



## kom526

I hate the fact that I work nights and we don't get to share familial duties in the evenings. But we rarely argue because we value our together time too much. (that was the mushy part)

Now for the flip side:
shoe/swimsuit/bra/antique shopping
"Am I fat?":rollseyes:
The plethora of Land's End, L.L. Bean, Sahalia, The Territory Ahead, Ross- Simon and other catalogs. Vickies Secret, I don't mind too much though.


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> I'll get back to you on this one, need oxygen...can't breathe...


Here are more

"No I am sorry sex won't make it all better, put your clothes back on."

"Stereotypical man hell, leave the kid and hit the bricks."

"Sold the armor, shot the horse, out of the rescue business, call the Red Cross"

"I don't care if your mom disagrees with the judge, you are a POS"

"I don't smoke dope, chew rope, dance, prance, romance, fight, fart, duck, shoot the shiat, or drive a truck. I've been to Maine, Spain, Spokane, around the world three times, two world's fairs, and seen goats bang in the market place. But I ain't never seen no woman like you.  Oh and your child support check is 3 years late."


----------



## Larry Gude

*If only that fit on...*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> "I don't smoke dope, chew rope, dance, prance, romance, fight, fart, duck, shoot the shiat, or drive a truck. I've been to Maine, Spain, Spokane, around the world three times, two world's fairs, and seen goats bang in the market place. But I ain't never seen no woman like you.  Oh and your child support check is 3 years late."



...a T-shirt.


----------



## Pete

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...a T-shirt.


I had to edit it for relevance.  It is a thing I learned looooooong ago for Chiefs initiation.  I had forgotten it.  I googled it and found it.


----------



## onebdzee

Pete said:
			
		

> I am not qualified to post here.



I don't beleive I am qualified either


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> "Sold the armor, shot the horse, out of the rescue business, call the Red Cross"


I love this!


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> "I don't smoke dope, chew rope, dance, prance, romance, fight, fart, duck, shoot the shiat, or drive a truck. I've been to Maine, Spain, Spokane, around the world three times, two world's fairs, and seen goats bang in the market place. But I ain't never seen no woman like you.  Oh and your child support check is 3 years late."



 

Come here, Petey


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Come here, Petey


OK but be gentle


----------



## Pete

morganj614 said:
			
		

> How about "2 and a half men with only one brain?" The Pete and Mainman Show...
> 
> LYMI


Which one is the "half" which one is the "2"?


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> OK but be gentle


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I love this!


Statements like that only work when you mean it.


----------



## Pete

bresamil said:
			
		

> Statements like that only work when you mean it.


Oh I mean it alright. 

See my marital travesty caused me to swing 180 degrees.  Before it was "Ms. good Enough" I can fix it.

Now I am not settling for anything except my perception of perfection, or Terri Clark.


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> Oh I mean it alright.
> 
> See my marital travesty caused me to swing 180 degrees.  Before it was "Ms. good Enough" I can fix it.
> 
> Now I am not settling for anything except my perception of perfection, or Terri Clark.


 you're really gonna make me look her up on my own?


----------



## morganj614

Pete said:
			
		

> Which one is the "half" which one is the "2"?



I'll let you and MM jello wrestle for it


----------



## mainman

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'll let you and MM jello wrestle for it


My eyes!!!!!!!!!! 









Hey, wait a minute...


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> Oh I mean it alright.
> 
> See my marital travesty caused me to swing 180 degrees.  Before it was "Ms. good Enough" I can fix it.
> 
> Now I am not settling for anything except my perception of perfection, or Terri Clark.


So you say.....Mr White Knight in Shining Armor.


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> Oh I mean it alright.
> 
> See my marital travesty caused me to swing 180 degrees.  Before it was "Ms. good Enough" I can fix it.
> 
> Now I am not settling for anything except my perception of perfection, or Terri Clark.


  She's ok.

What's you perception of perfection


----------



## junksie

sushisamba said:
			
		

> She's ok.
> 
> What's you perception of perfection


Rest assured, you are not it.


----------



## Pete

bresamil said:
			
		

> So you say.....Mr White Knight in Shining Armor.


Nope, done it, got the decree, not going there again.  I am Comfortable Pete, happy in his own skin fun loving Pete.  Don't need anyone to make me happy.  If I find one that makes me "happier" then cool.  No more rescue jobs.


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> She's ok.
> 
> What's you perception of perfection


Can't explain it, but I will know it if I see it.


----------



## Pete

junksie said:
			
		

> Rest assured, you are not it.


Mom?


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> Nope, done it, got the decree, not going there again.  I am Comfortable Pete, happy in his own skin fun loving Pete.  Don't need anyone to make me happy.  If I find one that makes me "happier" then cool.  No more rescue jobs.


Good to hear.


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> She's ok.
> 
> What's you perception of perfection


Just ok?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete said:
			
		

> or Terri Clark.


...or Terri Hatcher from Desperate Housewives?  Clark is , however; Hatcher is looking a little bit um...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sushisamba said:
			
		

> What's you perception of perfection


Gina Gershon.


----------



## harleygirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Nope, done it, got the decree, not going there again.  I am Comfortable Pete, happy in his own skin fun loving Pete.  Don't need anyone to make me happy.  If I find one that makes me "happier" then cool.  No more rescue jobs.


Did you not ask how long you should wait for you to marry after dating someone recently?? Did ya kick another one to the curb studmuffin??


----------



## Pete

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Did you not ask how long you should wait for you to marry after dating someone recently?? Did ya kick another one to the curb studmuffin??


Well you know how it is...........


That was a lame April fools attempt.  I am still a free range chicken looking for my breath of fresh air.


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Gina Gershon.


Actually Mary Louise Parker stirs my primal urges too.


----------



## morganj614

Pete said:
			
		

> Actually Mary Louise Parker stirs my primal urges too.



Sooooo, you're basing your idea of perfection on looks alone. What happens when you want to talk?


----------



## Pete

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Sooooo, you're basing your idea of perfection on looks alone. What happens when you want to talk?


  AM NOT.  Terri Clark is smart and funny and so is MLP.  Actually I am a fan of "average".  Hot chics are high maintenance


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> AM NOT.  Terri Clark is smart and funny and so is MLP.  Actually I am a fan of "average".  Hot chics are high maintenance




I don't know who Terri Clark is.  Is she a real estate agent?


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> Mom?


----------



## sushisamba

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Gina Gershon.


You've been reading the "Research finds difference in lesbian brains" thread, haven't you.


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> AM NOT.  Terri Clark is smart and funny and so is MLP.  Actually I am a fan of "average".  Hot chics are high maintenance


Which explains my "Am I high maintenance" Valentine's thread


----------



## morganj614

Pete said:
			
		

> AM NOT.  Terri Clark is smart and funny and so is MLP.  Actually I am a fan of "average".  Hot chics are high maintenance



a present for Pete


----------



## Pete

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't know who Terri Clark is.  Is she a real estate agent?


http://www.terriclark.com/index.php


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> http://www.terriclark.com/index.php


Hmmm...Never heard of her.  

You goin' to her fan club party?


----------



## Pete

morganj614 said:
			
		

> a present for Pete


----------



## Pete

elaine said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Never heard of her.
> 
> You goin' to her fan club party?


No I 'll just wait for her to come to me otherwise I would appear to be just another groupie.  At my age that is not cool.


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> No I 'll just wait for her to come to me



What ya' usin' for bait?


----------



## Pete

elaine said:
			
		

> What ya' usin' for bait?


My charm and sterling personality :shrug:


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Which explains my "Am I high maintenance" Valentine's thread


And you are a liberal too aren't you?


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> My charm and sterling personality :shrug:



No, that's after she comes to you.  How ya' gonna' get her to come to you?


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Actually I am a fan of "average".  Hot chics are high maintenance


May I suggest you don't use this as a pick-up line?


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> How ya' gonna' get her to come to you?


Get her drunk, just like every other guy does?  :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Get her drunk, just like every other guy does?  :shrug:




He better hurry...she's engaged.

"Clark is engaged and lives in Nashville."

http://www.gactv.com/artists/clark_t.html


----------



## Pete

elaine said:
			
		

> No, that's after she comes to you.  How ya' gonna' get her to come to you?


I hadn't planned that part yet.  I was thinking of a billboard.....not a good idea eh?


----------



## Pete

elaine said:
			
		

> He better hurry...she's engaged.
> 
> "Clark is engaged and lives in Nashville."
> 
> http://www.gactv.com/artists/clark_t.html


Actually that is old, she got married but you know how those entertainer marriages go.


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> I hadn't planned that part yet.  I was thinking of a billboard.....not a good idea eh?




Stalking her might work.


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> but you know how those entertainer marriages go.



Yeah.  They typically marry each other.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Stalking her might work.


If I were Pete, I'd use Boy as bait.  Kids and puppies - works every time.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> May I suggest you don't use this as a pick-up line?


I don't have a pickup line. :shrug:  I should probably work on that, but it all seems so fake.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> If I were Pete, I'd use Boy as bait.  Kids and puppies - works every time.


He has good taste   Remember at Adams when he asked if you were married?


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> And you are a liberal too aren't you?


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Remember at Adams when he asked if you were married?


I think he was asking for himself, not you.


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

>


See that would be difficult.  You would try to convert me, I would resist, you would be appauled at my heartlessness, I would be grossed out singing kumbaya, you would be mad, I would be :shrug:, you would cut me off and make me sleep on the couch.........


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think he was asking for himself, not you.


 Ya know, you might be right.......the little bastage.


----------



## harleygirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Ya know, you might be right.......the little bastage.


Here you go Pete, try some of these........

Can I buy you a drink, or do you just want the money. 
I may not be Fred Flintstone, but I bet I can make your bed rock. 
Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again? 
Hi, my name is {name}, how do you like me so far? 
Your body's name must be Visa, because it's everywhere I want to be. 
I may not be the best looking guy here, but I'm the only one talking to you. 
Yo Baby, you be my Dairy Queen, I'll be your Burger King, you treat me right, and I'll do it your way. 
Excuse me, do you have your phone number, I seem to have lost mine. 
I can't find my puppy, can you help me find him? I think he went into this cheap motel room. 
I'm new in town, could I have directions to your house. 
If you were a new hamburger at McDonald's, you would be McGorgeous. 
Let's do breakfast tomorrow. Should I call you or nudge you? 
If I could rewrite the alphabet, I would put U and I together. 
There must be something wrong with my eyes, I can't take them off you. 
Do you have a map? I just keep on getting lost in your eyes. 
You might not be the best looking girl here, but beauty is only a light switch away. 
That's a nice shirt. Can I talk you out of it? 
There must be something wrong with my eyes, I can't take them off you. 
Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only ten I see! 
Was your father a thief? 'Cause someone stole the stars from the sky and put them in your eyes. 
Your daddy must have been a baker, 'cause you've got a nice set of buns. 
Excuse me, but I DO think it's time we met.


----------



## Pete

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Here you go Pete, try some of these........
> 
> Can I buy you a drink, or do you just want the money.
> I may not be Fred Flintstone, but I bet I can make your bed rock.
> Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?
> Hi, my name is {name}, how do you like me so far?
> Your body's name must be Visa, because it's everywhere I want to be.
> I may not be the best looking guy here, but I'm the only one talking to you.
> Yo Baby, you be my Dairy Queen, I'll be your Burger King, you treat me right, and I'll do it your way.
> Excuse me, do you have your phone number, I seem to have lost mine.
> I can't find my puppy, can you help me find him? I think he went into this cheap motel room.
> I'm new in town, could I have directions to your house.
> If you were a new hamburger at McDonald's, you would be McGorgeous.
> Let's do breakfast tomorrow. Should I call you or nudge you?
> If I could rewrite the alphabet, I would put U and I together.
> There must be something wrong with my eyes, I can't take them off you.
> Do you have a map? I just keep on getting lost in your eyes.
> You might not be the best looking girl here, but beauty is only a light switch away.
> That's a nice shirt. Can I talk you out of it?
> There must be something wrong with my eyes, I can't take them off you.
> Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only ten I see!
> Was your father a thief? 'Cause someone stole the stars from the sky and put them in your eyes.
> Your daddy must have been a baker, 'cause you've got a nice set of buns.
> Excuse me, but I DO think it's time we met.


Now honestly, could you fathom me ever uttering any of those?


----------



## harleygirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Now honestly, could you fathom me ever uttering any of those?


Sure, after drinking lots of liquid courage!!  You will have some chickie screaming Fred Flinstone before ya know it!!


----------



## morganj614

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Here you go Pete, try some of these........
> 
> Hi, my name is {name}, how do you like me so far?
> 
> Excuse me, but I DO think it's time we met.



These two are nice.


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> See that would be difficult.  You would try to convert me, I would resist, you would be appauled at my heartlessness, I would be grossed out singing kumbaya, you would be mad, I would be :shrug:, you would cut me off and make me sleep on the couch.........


This scenario only holds true among 20 somethings.

I tried to convert a gay guy once.  He was so close....I learned then that you can't change people.  :shrug:

Gotta love and respect people as they are.


----------



## vraiblonde

> Excuse me, but I DO think it's time we met.


I actually had a guy use this one on me before - it was very charming the way he did it.

I dated another guy who used to greet everyone with "Doug Spitzer, rush chairman.  Damn glad to meet ya."


----------



## gumbo

What do I hate about marriage ?


This always stops.



 ..


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Get her drunk, just like every other guy does?  :shrug:


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> This scenario only holds true among 20 somethings.
> 
> I tried to convert a gay guy once.  He was so close....I learned then that you can't change people.  :shrug:
> 
> Gotta love and respect people as they are.


So what you are saying is;  

As I stare blankly over my burrito fajita at you while you explain to me the need for the US to intervene in the genocide in sub-sarah Africa for the good of all things human.

and I reply 

"Screw the barbarians, they have been killing each other for 500 years, we aren't going to stop them, no one is going to stop them, it is what barbarians do. Now you wanna go to my place and get in the hot tub or go for a ride on the bike or something?"

You would go    and not   

Is that what you mean?


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is;
> 
> As I stare blankly over my burrito fajita at you while you explain to me the need for the US to intervene in the genocide in sub-sarah Africa for the good of all things human.
> 
> and I reply
> 
> "Screw the barbarians, they have been killing each other for 500 years, we aren't going to stop them, no one is going to stop them, it is what barbarians do. Now you wanna go to my place and get in the hot tub or go for a ride on the bike or something?"
> 
> You would go    and not
> 
> Is that what you mean?


If we disaggree, that's the only option. 

What, are we supposed to let the burritos, hot tubs and injectors get cold while we  politics??


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> If we disaggree, that's the only option.
> 
> What, are we supposed to let the burritos, hot tubs and injectors get cold while we  politics??


Are you coming on to me?


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> Are you coming on to me?


Weren't you speaking hypothetically based on your republican and my democratic affiliation?


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> Are you coming on to me?



She's been coming on to you for weeks.  I really DO think it's time the two of you met.


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Weren't you speaking hypothetically based on your republican and my democratic affiliation?


You are a democrat alright, answering a question with a question.


----------



## sushisamba

elaine said:
			
		

> She's been coming on to you for weeks.  I really DO think it's time the two of you met.





You must have missed my "I have a crush on Mainman" thread.


----------



## mAlice

sushisamba said:
			
		

> You must have missed my "I have a crush on Mainman" thread.



Have you met him yet?  Do you think he'll get jealous about Pete?


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> You must have missed my "I have a crush on Mainman" thread.


You will be much better off, he is more understanding than I am and he has a softer side.  Don't tell him I told ya.


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> You will be much better off, he is more understanding than I am and he has a softer side.  Don't tell him I told ya.


Please, you can sew.... How the hell can I compete with that? :shrug: 

She's all yours brothaman...


----------



## mAlice

mainman said:
			
		

> Please, you can sew.... How the hell can I compete with that? :shrug:
> 
> She's all yours brothaman...




Look, sushi...they're fighting over you.


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> Please, you can sew.... How the hell can I compete with that? :shrug:
> 
> She's all yours brothaman...


But who sends money to UNICEF?  Who helps out at the homeless shelter? You do that is who.  You are much more "feeling" than I am.  It's ok.


----------



## Wickedwrench

mainman said:
			
		

> Please, you can sew.... How the hell can I compete with that? :shrug:


 
But you can shake your ass like no other.


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> But who sends money to UNICEF?  Who helps out at the homeless shelter? You do that is who.  You are much more "feeling" than I am.  It's ok.


Lets give her to Mikey... He'll eat anything, Hey Mikey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> Lets give her to Mikey... He'll eat anything, Hey Mikey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mAlice

mainman said:
			
		

> Lets give her to Mikey... He'll eat anything, Hey Mikey!!!!!!!!!




:snort:


----------



## sushisamba

mainman said:
			
		

> Lets give her to Mikey... He'll eat anything, Hey Mikey!!!!!!!!!




I CAN'T BREATHE!


----------



## bresamil

mainman said:
			
		

> Lets give her to Mikey... He'll eat anything, Hey Mikey!!!!!!!!!


*bump for Mikey*


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

*For Pete...*

Hope you liked the karma...

This thread is: It appears that the divorced men are all bitter, the divorced women are all better.. The singles are clueless and the married folk are wandering around looking for remotes because all they care about is what's on TV. 


I think it's a good thing I never got married. Everyone I know who got married young has also gotten divorced. That's not something I'd do twice.I don't think I have met any one yet who has been close to my ideal mate. I figure I'll get all the nonsense, drama, and growing up out of the way, then I'll find a nice older fella to hide out with and  our brains out. What better way to live out the rest of your life? You get married to grow old with someone, I'll wait it out until I am ready to get old.




"If you are him, you have her. If you are her you have two. If you're married to him, you don't have a clue. "


----------



## Mikeinsmd

mainman said:
			
		

> Lets give her to Mikey... He'll eat anything, Hey Mikey!!!!!!!!!


 :worthless


----------



## bresamil

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> :worthless


You're slow.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

bresamil said:
			
		

> You're slow.


Work is crazy.  I am crazy.  You are crazy. We are all crazy.


----------



## bresamil

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Work is crazy.  I am crazy.  You are crazy. We are all crazy.




Did you remember to pick up a Mother's Day gift and card? (The reason Mike's not married is he hates to be nagged )


----------



## Agee

bresamil said:
			
		

> (The reason Mike's not married is he hates to be nagged )


----------



## Pete

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Hope you liked the karma...
> 
> This thread is: It appears that the divorced men are all bitter, the divorced women are all better.. The singles are clueless and the married folk are wandering around looking for remotes because all they care about is what's on TV.
> 
> 
> I think it's a good thing I never got married. Everyone I know who got married young has also gotten divorced. That's not something I'd do twice.I don't think I have met any one yet who has been close to my ideal mate. I figure I'll get all the nonsense, drama, and growing up out of the way, then I'll find a nice older fella to hide out with and  our brains out. What better way to live out the rest of your life? You get married to grow old with someone, I'll wait it out until I am ready to get old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you are him, you have her. If you are her you have two. If you're married to him, you don't have a clue. "


I am not bitter.   I am a realist


----------



## Pete

Oh and I don't take any shiat.  That is not the same as bitter.


----------



## sushisamba

Pete said:
			
		

> Oh and I don't take any shiat.  That is not the same as bitter.


I don't know you, but from your posts, you seem more cynical than pragmatic.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

bresamil said:
			
		

> Did you remember to pick up a Mother's Day gift and card? (The reason Mike's not married is he hates to be nagged )


Vermont Teddy bear is an over priced God send.  Card will come this week.

And you're correct, I don't like to be nagged no matter how necessary it is.

And I am not bitter at all.  It's a known fact that I love wimmins!


----------



## homerjsimpson

my wife


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Pete said:
			
		

> I am not bitter.  I am a realist


 
Did I say Pete?  Are we a little sensitive boo-butt?


----------



## Pete

sushisamba said:
			
		

> I don't know you, but from your posts, you seem more cynical than pragmatic.


I can accept that but I still contend I am more pragmatic than cynical.


----------



## Pete

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Did I say Pete?  Are we a little sensitive boo-butt?


Awww I have a pet name


----------



## centaur17

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.


My Ex Wife


----------



## MysticalMom

centaur17 said:
			
		

> My Ex Wife



:snort:


----------



## falleninlove

I hate the way you have to share the same things. He complains I nag so much.   I say he gives me reasons to nag so much!   But we still love each other. Nope were not married. I just met this guy (I'd rather not mention his name... yet  ) on wealthymen.com   and now were living together. Marriage had crossed our minds but after reading what you guys just said, maybe living together is the best for now.


----------



## onebdzee

falleninlove said:
			
		

> I hate the way you have to share the same things. He complains I nag so much.   I say he gives me reasons to nag so much!   But we still love each other. Nope were not married. I just met this guy (I'd rather not mention his name... yet  ) on wealthymen.com   and now were living together. Marriage had crossed our minds but after reading what you guys just said, maybe living together is the best for now.



You just met this guy _online_ and you're living together?


----------



## Wenchy

falleninlove said:
			
		

> I just met this guy (I'd rather not mention his name... yet  )






http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1498123&postcount=20


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> You just met this guy _online_ and you're living together?


  Well she did meet him at www.WEALTHYmen.com!! :golddigger: :annanicole:


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wenchy said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1498123&postcount=20


----------



## Nickel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> You just met this guy _online_ and you're living together?


Is that against the rules? Crap.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nickel said:
			
		

> Is that against the rules? Crap.


Who would move in with a stranger they just met online??????


----------



## onebdzee

Nickel said:
			
		

> Is that against the rules? Crap.



She never said how long they knew each other before he moved in

He could be a psychopath


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Who would move in with a stranger they met online??????


 What if they met online like 3 years ago? Vrai married someone she met online.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nickel said:
			
		

> What if they met online like 3 years ago? Vrai married someone she met online.


Totally acceptable.

Onbdzee's question was "You JUST met...".  

Then you threw me when you appeared to condone meeting a stranger & moving in.  Definately not the Nic I know. 

I should have added the word "just" to my post.  I shall fix immediately!


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Totally acceptable.
> 
> Onbdzee's question was "You JUST met...".
> 
> Then you threw me when you appeared to condone meeting a stranger & moving in.  Definately not the Nic I know.


 I'm not into reading comprehension today.   Meanwhile, who knew there was a wealthymen.com?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm not into reading comprehension today.   Meanwhile, who knew there was a wealthymen.com?


I dunno but I'm about to wear google out looking for richbitches.com ...


----------



## onebdzee

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I dunno but I'm about to wear google out looking for richbitches.com ...



looking for a sugar momma?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> looking for a sugar momma?


Why yes, yes I am.  Don't you own a business??


----------



## onebdzee

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Why yes, yes I am.  Don't you own a business??



Yep....what you got to offer?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Yep....what you got to offer?


 Just this...


----------



## onebdzee

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Just this...



That's it? :shrug:


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> That's it? :shrug:



 Pretty much.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Just thank heaven for small favors.


----------



## Pete

Evidently my ex doesn't hate anything about it.  Boy just got home and informed me that July 1st his mom will be walking down the aisle again. 5th time is a charm 


Poor ba$tard


----------



## Wickedwrench

Pete said:
			
		

> Poor ba$tard


 
 Those are the exact words I told my ex when she so gleefully informed me that she was getting married again.  Do you believe she had the nerve to get mad at me when I said it?


She told me she'd "find another sucker to pay her bills" as she walked out the door. Now I picture her husband as a king size tootsie pop whenever I see him.


----------



## Pete

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Those are the exact words I told my ex when she so gleefully informed me that she was getting married again.  Do you believe she had the nerve to get mad at me when I said it?
> 
> 
> She told me she'd "find another sucker to pay her bills" as she walked out the door. Now I picture her husband as a king size tootsie pop whenever I see him.


This poor guy has a teeny clue of what he is getting into and he is still doing it so I have no sympathy.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Pete said:
			
		

> Evidently my ex doesn't hate anything about it. Boy just got home and informed me that July 1st his mom will be walking down the aisle again. 5th time is a charm
> Poor ba$tard


 

OMG!!  A marriage addict!! I can't believe someone takes it so lightly that they can trade in hubbies(sp) every few years...

I would never get a divorce.. I hate the whole idea.. I've been engaged three times and I bailed out on every one... I wasn't feelin' it so why would I get married?? If I ever do it.. It will be once and that guy better be ready for better or worse, cuz I'm a handful!!


----------



## Pete

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> OMG!!  A marriage addict!! I can't believe someone takes it so lightly that they can trade in hubbies(sp) every few years...
> 
> I would never get a divorce.. I hate the whole idea.. I've been engaged three times and I bailed out on every one... I wasn't feelin' it so why would I get married?? If I ever do it.. It will be once and that guy better be ready for better or worse, cuz I'm a handful!!


It is quite simple actually, she is a serial user.  She uses the equipment given to her by nature to lure them in then sucks their life force out.

I escaped in time.


----------



## MMDad

Pete said:
			
		

> It is quite simple actually, she is a serial user.  She uses the *equipment given to her by nature * to lure them in then sucks their life force out.
> 
> I escaped in time.


 After that many "users", isn't the equipment about ready to send to the bone yard?


----------



## Pete

MMDad said:
			
		

> After that many "users", isn't the equipment about ready to send to the bone yard?


Evidently not


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

MMDad said:
			
		

> After that many "users", isn't the equipment about ready to send to the bone yard?


 




I wonder what she's had lifted?


----------



## aps45819

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Who would move in with a stranger they just met online??????


Friend of mine was chatting with a woman for a couple of months. Went down to TN to meet her FTF for the first time last Thanksgiving. They got married that Sunday.


----------



## Wickedwrench

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> OMG!!  A marriage addict!! I can't believe someone takes it so lightly that they can trade in hubbies(sp) every few years...


 
:liztaylorsyndrome:


----------



## persimmoncf

The thing I hate about marrage is after you marry the cheat and the divorce is final the BRAINWASH and MANIPULATE the kids for their personal gain.

"What not to do to your children upon seperation"  parenting class 101


----------



## Railroad

I guess I'd have to say aging and health issues.  We can't do, ummm, the things we used to do when we were newlyweds.


----------



## bcp

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Post things you hate about marriage.



What? are you trying to load up the hard drive and drop the SOMD server???


----------



## vraiblonde

obie1 said:
			
		

> Why is it, once you get married, you only get it once a month? If that!!!!!!!!


Because she knows you better now.


----------



## Agee

"Marriage"; What's that :shrug:


----------



## Foxhound

Not being married to the right one.


----------



## K_Jo

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Marriage"; What's that :shrug:


It's like "bondage" with less freedom.


----------



## rack'm

obie1 said:
			
		

> Why is it, once you get married, you only get it once a month? If that!!!!!!!!




Because you allow it......

Tell her that you'll be having sex three times a week, EVERY WEEK, rather she's there or not.


----------



## Ken King

obie1 said:
			
		

> Why is it, once you get married, you only get it once a month? If that!!!!!!!!


 Because you don't know what you are doing or her boyfriends are wearing her out.


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Because you allow it......
> 
> Tell her that you'll be having sex three times a week, EVERY WEEK, rather she's there or not.




Why does my husband insist on lifting my skirt in the morning and rubbing my butt, thus getting himself all worked up, which leads to his trying to tackle me before I walk out the door, thus making me late for work, as well as wrinkling my clothes and smudging my BM?


----------



## mainman

K_Jo said:
			
		

> as well as wrinkling my clothes and smudging my BM?


You should get your bm out of the way before such activities...


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why does my husband insist on lifting my skirt in the morning and rubbing my butt, thus getting himself all worked up, which leads to his trying to tackle me before I walk out the door, thus making me late for work, as well as wrinkling my clothes and smudging my BM?


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why does my husband insist on lifting my skirt in the morning and rubbing my butt, thus getting himself all worked up, which leads to his trying to tackle me before I walk out the door, thus making me late for work, as well as wrinkling my clothes and smudging my BM?




You're not taking care of business well enough at night.


----------



## DoWhat

K_Jo said:
			
		

> BM?


BM?


----------



## rack'm

DoWhat said:
			
		

> BM?




 Bare Minerals......


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Bare Minerals......


  You've been paying attention!


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You've been paying attention!




Don't try to suck up now  you party uninviter you


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why does my husband insist on lifting my skirt in the morning and rubbing my butt, thus getting himself all worked up, which leads to his trying to tackle me before I walk out the door, thus making me late for work, as well as wrinkling my clothes and smudging my BM?


I don't wear skirts! Slacks, capri's & gaucho's for me!


----------



## juggy4805

obie1 said:
			
		

> Why is it, once you get married, you only get it once a month? If that!!!!!!!!



Why is she a freak before the marriage and after the marriage she doesn't do that stuff anymore. That is false advertisement.


----------



## rack'm

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Why is she a freak before the marriage and after the marriage she doesn't do that stuff anymore. That is false advertisement.




They say "nothing kills a sex drive like wedding cake"


----------



## juggy4805

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why does my husband insist on lifting my skirt in the morning and rubbing my butt, thus getting himself all worked up, which leads to his trying to tackle me before I walk out the door, thus making me late for work, as well as wrinkling my clothes and smudging my BM?




Smudging your BM could get kind of messy.  I'm sure the cleanup afterwards makes you late.


----------



## juggy4805

rack'm said:
			
		

> They say "nothing kills a sex drive like wedding cake"



And you know we saved the top layer of the cake and ate it a year later. Women sex offenders should be offered wedding cake as therapy.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Pete said:
			
		

> Well you know how it is...........
> 
> 
> That was a lame April fools attempt.  I am still a free range chicken looking for my breath of fresh air.


----------



## Geek

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why does my husband insist on lifting my skirt in the morning and rubbing my butt, thus getting himself all worked up, which leads to his trying to tackle me before I walk out the door, thus making me late for work, as well as wrinkling my clothes and smudging my BM?




Doggy style is your friend  Make up does not get ruined


----------



## Pete

Geek said:
			
		

> Doggy style is your friend  Make up does not get ruined


AND you can both watch TV and not miss anything.


----------



## Geek

Pete said:
			
		

> AND you can both watch TV and not miss anything.




Hell, you can have a sandwich and watch tv


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> AND you can both watch TV and not miss anything.


There is absolutely nothing, nada, on TV that interesting.  And if you want to watch TV while having sex, you're either doing something wrong or you're with the wrong person.


----------



## Geek

bresamil said:
			
		

> There is absolutely nothing, nada, on TV that interesting.  And if you want to watch TV while having sex, you're either doing something wrong or you're with the wrong person.



Or your hubby wants it so much you learned how to work the remote with your teeth


----------



## aps45819

bresamil said:
			
		

> There is absolutely nothing, nada, on TV that interesting.  And if you want to watch TV while having sex, you're either doing something wrong or you're with the wrong person.


 unless you're copying the action in a video


----------



## Geek

aps45819 said:
			
		

> unless you're copying the action in a video




I thought you were an original


----------



## bresamil

aps45819 said:
			
		

> unless you're copying the action in a video


I doubt you want to hear my opinion on videos.


----------



## mainman

bresamil said:
			
		

> There is absolutely nothing, nada, on TV that interesting. And if you want to watch TV while having sex, you're either doing something wrong or you're with the wrong person.


Calm down, I'm pretty sure he was going for a laugh there...


----------



## aps45819

Geek said:
			
		

> I thought you were an original


:shrug: If it's got a name, it's not original.

However, execution and technique can be unique


----------



## Geek

aps45819 said:
			
		

> :shrug: If it's got a name, it's not original.
> 
> However, execution and technique can be unique


----------



## juggy4805

BTW, I hate marriage more now than then. I can't wait to get out.


----------



## nachomama

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> BTW, I hate marriage more now than then. I can't wait to get out.



You're going for the straight-haired look too?


----------



## juggy4805

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm not married...yet...but what I'm not liking is the entire planning process.  I think we've both agreed to fly away and have a destination wedding.  No big ordeal, no fancy dress, and no hefty bar tab.




Did you get married?


----------



## pingrr

I hate it when my wife steals all of my tinker toys.


----------



## julz20684

I hate the fact I wasn't smart enough to realize I did not have to get married.


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I hate the fact I wasn't smart enough to realize I did not have to get married.



Either time.


----------



## mommarock

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Lots of things, too many to list..but I still love my husband.




Ditto


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> Either time.



I've only been married once, for like, 5 minutes.


----------

